# PanaManCave



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Warning Sign on Door









Equipped with beer fridge too









Couch and rear speakers









My desk


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

lol @ "must have nuts to enter." that's classic.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You obviously don't want anyone just walking in !!! :yikes: :rofl2:


----------



## thagerty (Apr 23, 2010)

nice...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool sign. That should keep the women out. Or make them want to come in. :bigsmile: How does the cinder block walls react with the sound? Guess what i'm trying to ask is how does it sound?:scratch:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Alfalfa?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

A man cave with a candle??? :doh:
Looks sweet. Have to get me one of those posters.

matteo


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I need to update my pictures.. I have since switched to all polk audio speakers, I also have a PS3, an XBOX 360 and an Asus Oplay


----------



## detector19 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd love to have a room like that good job...

Sony KDL46HX701
Sony 32S5100
Sony 120 GB PS3 slim
Sony-BDP-N460
Denon- AVR-591 
Harmony 880


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

oh yeah.. if anyone wants to know where i got the poster.... I made the image in photoshop and then uploaded it to cafepress and then bought it.

As for the cinderblock walls... the sound is great... I don't get any echoing or anything like that if your wondering.... The room itself is about 12 feet x 20 feet.
The way i layed it out is half is like my office and the other half is my home theater setup.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

every man needs his fortress of solitude.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

especially when you have a wife and kids


----------

